# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Жених с того света. Режиссёр Леонид Гайдай

## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*"  "ЖЕНИХ С ТОГО СВЕТА" — 55 ЛЕТ.*   _Фильм снят в 1958 году. Длительность первой в карьере Гайдая комедии, обыгрывающей советскую бюрократию, — 51 минута, но первоначальная версия длилась 90. Пропавшая временная разница лежит на совести цензоров. Посмотрев картину, они пришли в откровенный ужас. Режиссера обвинили... в антисоветчине (им не понравилась история о том, как главу учреждения ошибочно посчитали мертвым, приняв тело другого погибшего за него. А когда начальник вновь объявился, его заставили предъявить справку, что он действительно жив). _ _Тогдашнему наставнику Гайдая и директору "Мосфильма" Ивану Пырьеву вкатали строгий выговор за "деятельность его 35-летнего ученика". А самому Гайдаю хотели навсегда закрыть двери в мир кино. К счастью, Пырьев, с риском для себя, отстоял его. Именно тогда у Леонида Иовича открылась язва, которая потом мучала режиссера до конца жизни."_

----------

